# Create Your Own Trailer Sound Design - New Course Out!



## Walid F. (May 1, 2018)

Hi guys!

It's finally here! One of our most anticipated courses this year is now available and ready for you to dive in and learn how to create epic sound design for your music, and for trailers.

We over at *Evenant* have just publicly launched our online course *http://9nl.es/tsdvi (Trailer Sound Design: From Source To Cinema)*

Our instructor, renowned trailer sound designer and composer *Karél Psota* (_Justice League, Spiderman: Homecoming_), has worked with the *http://www.evenant.com (Evenant)*team to bring you a truly original educational experience that will certainly help improve your sound designing skills.

Some of what you will learn:

How To Find & Record Your Own Organic Source Sounds
My Very Best Plug-In Recommendations And Workflows
How To Manipulate, Process and Twist Your Sounds To Oblivion
How I Created The AVA: Instinct Sound Design Library, with Video Walkthroughs
Synthesizing Your Own Trailer SFX With Serum
In-Depth Guide To Mixing And Mastering Sound Design
Licensing Your Sounds To Trailer Houses, And Selling Your Own Commercial Sound Design Libraries
We're so proud and thrilled to bring this new course to you!

We're also providing some great features and bonuses, which you can check out in the course page below.

If you're not 100% satisfied with the course, we have a *30 day money back guarantee*, no questions asked.

More information here: http://9nl.es/tsdvi (<b>Trailer Sound Design: From Source To Cinema</b>)

See you inside the course!







Cheers,

W.


----------



## muziksculp (May 1, 2018)

@Walid F. ,

Will you be adding more videos to The '_The Aspiring Trailer Music Composer_' course in the near future ?

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Puzzlefactory (May 1, 2018)

Does look like a fun course. A tad on the pricey side mind you.


----------



## lucor (May 1, 2018)

Nice!  Any chance you'll make a Sound Design bundle out of this and Big Jerr's course in the future? Been wanting to get that one as well.


----------



## Walid F. (May 6, 2018)

lucor said:


> Nice!  Any chance you'll make a Sound Design bundle out of this and Big Jerr's course in the future? Been wanting to get that one as well.



Hi Lucor! Yes, that's correct. Both are in the field of sound design and synthesis so there will be a bundle with both. Stay tuned next week for updated bundles - you're going to love both courses! 



Puzzlefactory said:


> Does look like a fun course. A tad on the pricey side mind you.



Hey Puzzlefactory! It really is a fun and unique course with tons of great insights into massive sound design. About the enrollment fee: we simply calibrate what the value is of what we offer and compare it to educational products out in the market. While many companies do provide courses for less, they are often less insightful, a bit more superficial and "quick-tip" like. Our courses, on the other hand, we spend a lot of energy on to make sure that the students get the very best they can from them, and try to pack as much useful information as possible. 

Granted we do offer a 30 day money back guarantee if the student should feel the course was not for them, or any other reason - no questions asked. This applies to all our courses.



muziksculp said:


> @Walid F. ,
> 
> Will you be adding more videos to The '_The Aspiring Trailer Music Composer_' course in the near future ?
> 
> ...



Hi Muziksculp! I sent out an e-mail a few days back stating that there had been some issues regarding how to execute the updates of the course. As a compensation for students waiting patiently for the update and extra content, we decided to give one of the modules of the upcoming trailer music course completely for free - containing similar extra content and more fantastic insights. 

We simply have a much bigger picture and idea of how to teach trailer music, with in-depth composing and music production walkthroughs together with rare insights from industry professionals such as trailer house editors, music producers and publishers. This new course will be huge! So students who enrolled before May 1st will get one of the modules for free, together with a nice discount as a thanks for their patience in this matter.

Hope that helps explain things a bit better.

Thank you for your support, guys! Remember that there is only one day left on the bonus content offer and a lower enrollment fee!

Best,
W.


----------



## muziksculp (May 6, 2018)

@Walid F. ,

Thanks for the feedback, and free course module offer. 

Your courses are very helpful. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## midi-et-quart (May 6, 2018)

Will you have an intro pricing as well for the "Professional" option? I'm very tempted by it, less for the "Basic" package.


----------



## erica-grace (May 6, 2018)

Walid F. said:


> About the enrollment fee: we simply calibrate what the value is of what we offer and compare it to educational products out in the market.


Really? Mike Verta's classes are $30.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (May 6, 2018)

erica-grace said:


> Really? Mike Verta's classes are $30.


And how good were you at sound design after watching one?


----------



## StephenForsyth (May 6, 2018)

AVA instinct is probably the best sounding trailer library I've ever heard, for real you can complain about the price all you want but I've never seen any kind of tutorial series on this kind of work helmed by anyone better....


----------



## midi-et-quart (May 6, 2018)

This post was about another course of Evenant, and still remains appropriate here.



AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Imo a lot of the things are a way too cheap nowadays, but it is the mentality of those people and competition which will and I am pretty it will ruin a lot of companies in the future. Not to be disrespectful here: But anyone knows hoch much work they put into making 14 hours of professional video material + 150 Pages of script for you to sit at home to get everything on a silver plate, and then this is too expensive?...Sorry but there is no wonder why chains like Primark and other discount companies have success because the greedy mentality of people seems to be endless as it seems.


----------



## erica-grace (May 6, 2018)

Jdiggity1 said:


> And how good were you at sound design after watching one?



Not sure what that has to do with it?


----------



## Walid F. (May 8, 2018)

midi-et-quart said:


> Will you have an intro pricing as well for the "Professional" option? I'm very tempted by it, less for the "Basic" package.



Hi Midi-et-quart! Once the different plans are ready and out to the public, we might make an introductory offer for it. For now, stay tuned to find out more. Occasionally we do sales as well, so you might also want to look out for that.



StephenForsyth said:


> AVA instinct is probably the best sounding trailer library I've ever heard, for real you can complain about the price all you want but I've never seen any kind of tutorial series on this kind of work helmed by anyone better....



I think so too! It's a great library that really works for Hollywood sounding, massive trailer tracks; both sound design and hybrid music. Even in regular orchestral music and soundtracks!

This is why it's so cool to get an insight into Karél's workflow, how he actually creates these sounds.



erica-grace said:


> *about the price*



Hey Erica! The thing is, we put a lot of effort into our courses, making sure they supply you with the very best content so you can improve as much as possible. Like I said before, paying $30 for a small course might be an attractive price, but you're simply not getting as much in-depth explanations, walkthroughs, exercises and a way to discuss with the community inside the courses as you would with our courses.

Of course, we do understand that the enrollment fee might be higher than what some people want to spend on their craft, but in the end I believe it pays off incredibly. If you invest a couple hundred bucks into your education, and that leads to a single placement with your music and / or sound design - it has already paid off 10 times!

Hope that gives some perspective.

Thanks for your comments and let me know if there is anything else I can answer!

All the best guys,
W.


----------



## mouse (May 8, 2018)

Lol people complaining about paying a $199 for a course, but many are just as happy to drop hundreds of dollars on random useless libraries. Invest in education - its money better spent


----------



## paulmatthew (May 8, 2018)

mouse said:


> Lol people complaining about paying a $199 for a course, but many are just as happy to drop hundreds of dollars on random useless libraries. Invest in education - its money better spent


Exactly ! I stopped buying libraries to get courses to enhance myself as a producer . I now have most of the Evenant courses and they're well worth it .


----------



## Puzzlefactory (May 8, 2018)

mouse said:


> Lol people complaining about paying a $199 for a course, but many are just as happy to drop hundreds of dollars on random useless libraries. Invest in education - its money better spent




Yeah but it’s the same price as a years subscription to macpro videos. 

That’s the bench mark I always use when comparing tutorial prices. 

You get a lot of bang for your buck with macpro...


----------



## Desire Inspires (May 8, 2018)

Puzzlefactory said:


> Yeah but it’s the same price as a years subscription to macpro videos.
> 
> That’s the bench mark I always use when comparing tutorial prices.
> 
> You get a lot of bang for your buck with macpro...



Yeah, you shouldn’t buy the tutorial.


----------



## Walid F. (May 9, 2018)

lucor said:


> Nice!  Any chance you'll make a Sound Design bundle out of this and Big Jerr's course in the future? Been wanting to get that one as well.



Hey again Lucor. 

We have right now updated our bundles, and there is a sound design course bundle available with the courses *Cinematic Synthesis: Digital Sound Creation*, and *Trailer Sound Design: From Source To Cinema*. 

You can check out the bundle here: *Sound Design Bundle*

Best of luck with your education! I'm positive you'll really learn tons on both courses. And if you're somehow not satisfied, please let us know and you'll enjoy the 30 day money back guarantee, no questions asked.

Cheers,
W.


----------



## mac (May 9, 2018)

Monthly subscription option please


----------



## damcry (May 9, 2018)

mac said:


> Monthly subscription option please


 ... with Paypal ....


----------



## Walid F. (May 10, 2018)

mac said:


> Monthly subscription option please



Hey Mac! Yes, we're looking into that. The thing is, we want to make it as fair to all of our students as possible. Many enroll in our complete collections with the greatly discounted bundle offer, and are very happy with it. 

We will definitely create some sort of subscription plan in the future. For now, we'd like to continue offering life-time access to all our students.

Thanks!!

Best,
W.


----------



## procreative (May 10, 2018)

Walid F. said:


> Hi Muziksculp! I sent out an e-mail a few days back stating that there had been some issues regarding how to execute the updates of the course. As a compensation for students waiting patiently for the update and extra content, we decided to give one of the modules of the upcoming trailer music course completely for free - containing similar extra content and more fantastic insights.



Saw that email but no detail on how to get this module anywhere I can see?


----------



## paulmatthew (May 10, 2018)

procreative said:


> Saw that email but no detail on how to get this module anywhere I can see?


It's not available yet . It will be part of the upcoming trailer music course according to Walid's response . From his response : "Hi Muziksculp! I sent out an e-mail a few days back stating that there had been some issues regarding how to execute the updates of the course. As a compensation for students waiting patiently for the update and extra content, we decided to give one of the modules of the upcoming trailer music course completely for free "


----------



## Walid F. (May 13, 2018)

procreative said:


> Saw that email but no detail on how to get this module anywhere I can see?





paulmatthew said:


> It's not available yet. ...



Yes exactly, once this upcoming course is ready to be launched, we will provide one of its modules to you guys who have waited for the update on the introductory trailer music course.

We can't wait to bring this out to you guys - it is our biggest course undertaking yet.

Best,
Walid


----------



## Daniel Petras (May 13, 2018)

I'm so confused about how many sound design and trailer music courses and updates there are. I enrolled in the ATMC course about a year ago. Is it being said that the free update to this course is still happening and there will be additionally one module from the trailer sound design course included? That would be cool as it would help to get a taste of the new course.

Thanks!

Edit: Also, in which module is the in-depth guide to mixing and mastering?


----------



## Puzzlefactory (May 13, 2018)

Daniel Petras said:


> I'm so confused about how many sound design and trailer music courses and updates there are. I enrolled in the ATMC course about a year ago. Is it being said that the free update to this course is still happening and there will be additionally one module from the trailer sound design course included? That would be cool as it would help to get a taste of the new course.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Edit: Also, in which module is the in-depth guide to mixing and mastering?




No. 

The trailer sound design course is completely different.

There is another course coming soon, basically think of it as “Aspiring Trailer Music Composer 2”. 

It’s not an update, its another paid for course that existing Trailer music course subscribers will receive one free module and some kind of (as yet to be disclosed) discount on the rest of the course.


----------



## kennymacmusic (May 18, 2018)

damcry said:


> ... with Paypal ....


Hey there! This is Kenny from Evenant =)

We'd love to add that option, although at this point in time our partner company doesn't offer monthly subscriptions for PayPal. This is actually standard for a lot of companies that offer monthly subscriptions - the requirement of a credit card (some won't even take debit cards) on file for monthly payments.

Hope this helps!

Cheers,
Kenny


----------

